# Olive juice?



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I think kids like olive juice. You know, the water left in the can of black olives?

I need input.







:


----------



## canadianchick (May 18, 2005)

This brings back memories.... when I was little my mom used to give me a bottle of olives to to eat while I sat in the grocery cart while we got groceries. After I ate the olives I would drink the juice, I still love it to this day!


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Good god.
I'm off to vote "no" (though Ari does drink pickle juice......)
For one thing canned olives are pickled in lye if I remember correctly. The good olives that you can buy at like Whole Foods have different brines depending on the type of olive and each different brine would taste different. But are we talking canned olives here......?


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

OMG LYE????

I don't think so? They have ferrous sulfate in them (iron







) but they may be pitted with lye, I don't know. A lot of things are processed with lye- like peaches are peeled with it, etc. Blech.

But it's not in the actual water that it's packed in. That's just water, salt and iron.

Oops, just read a can and it's ferrous gluconate not sulfate. It's still iron.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I don't understand -- is the question "do kids like to drink it" or "should kids drink it"? If it's the first, then it probably varies from kid to kid, like anything.







If it's the second, I would say no. Too much sodium for a kid to be drinking, and no redeeming value nutritionally.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

Ooh, no. I'm shivering thinking about it. A few years back (pre-kids, actually) I ordered a martini, and for some reason the bartender gave me a dirty martini. I took one sip and almost got sick.

But then again, I hate olives.

My kids wouldn't touch olives (or olive juice).


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
OMG LYE????

I don't think so? They have ferrous sulfate in them (iron







) but they may be pitted with lye, I don't know. A lot of things are processed with lye- like peaches are peeled with it, etc. Blech.

But it's not in the actual water that it's packed in. That's just water, salt and iron.

Oops, just read a can and it's ferrous gluconate not sulfate. It's still iron.

I just got this book called Mediterranean Harvest and she talks all about olives.
Here's what she says about the lye.
"Industrial olives produced in large quanities are usually cured in a lye solution."
Not sure what that means, but it sounds awful.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorry, I meant do kids like to, or want to drink olive juice- whether or not they actually get to is not really what I'm after.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
Sorry, I meant do kids like to, or want to drink olive juice- whether or not they actually get to is not really what I'm after.

Well, like I said, I don't think you can make a blanket statement as to all kids' preferences. It's the same as asking, "Do kids like acorn squash?" or "Do kids like fettucine alfredo?" Some do, some don't. Greeny hates dirty martinis and olives; I love 'em. To each his or her own, you know?


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillkuster* 
I just got this book called Mediterranean Harvest and she talks all about olives.
Here's what she says about the lye.
"Industrial olives produced in large quanities are usually cured in a lye solution."
Not sure what that means, but it sounds awful.


"Black olives" - the kind that come on pizza and taste like the can they come in - are unripe green olives cured with lye. But there can't be much if any lye left or they would burn your mouth/guts. Other olives (the good ones







) are mostly cured with salt and/or vinegar.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

My oldest likes the flavor of olives and sometimes uses a little of the brine (it's not really juice you know.







) in her salad (that contains olives as well as lettuce and other veggies.) She doesn't drink it straight though!


----------



## *clementine* (Oct 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skyastara* 
Sorry, I meant do kids like to, or want to drink olive juice- whether or not they actually get to is not really what I'm after.

Well then, my thought is that I've never heard of any children who like or want to.......
Why do you ask?


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

As kids we always drank the pickle juice left in a jar.







:


----------



## happyhippiemama (Apr 1, 2004)

MY kid drinks black olive juice.
DP likes pickle juice.
And I like green olive juice.

There's always an empty jar with just juice left in it from one of those in our fridge, waiting for its owner to drink it.


----------



## tabitha (Sep 10, 2002)

i have heard of a lot of kids, and adults, who like pickle brine and olive brine. i did as a child, and wasnt alone. and as an adult, i enjoy my nightly straight drink of raw AVC thoroughly!

re: the lye - other are processed with strange things. hydrated lime, for example, used in pickles, nixtamal (masa), hominy, etc. is very harmful. but it is only used as part of the process and makes many foods more nutritious.


----------

